# Quick question regarding anthro dragons...



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jun 30, 2007)

I had posted this in my journal before but I thought this was a way to get help quicker. 

Please help me on this one. I'm looking for anthro dragons that have appeared in games. I can manage finding the sprites and pics- it's to help a forum I'm in with something, after all. Problem is, I don't know what to look for. Can you kindly mention any and all anthro dragons possible that have appeared in video games before? All I remembered was the Dragonute from the Shining Soul series. Thanks!


----------



## Leahtaur (Jul 1, 2007)

Spyro...? I'm sure one of the local dragon peeps will be able to help you further.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, and as for your response, I wish... almost no one replied.  Maybe no one knows?


----------



## Leahtaur (Jul 1, 2007)

You may want to try the same thread in the gaming forum? But I am surprised you didn't get more replies too.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jul 1, 2007)

I might just do that... but I'll wait first and see what happens.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jul 1, 2007)

well tehre IS a defiante lack of dragons in videogames bassass and anthro. I remember being on a fruitless drago sprite sheet quest a couple years back. Though I do remember coming across a sheet of a big yellow anthrodragon from some game. unfortuynatly my laptop is dead but I might be able to recover the filkes from teh harddrive some time.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jul 1, 2007)

True... well, I'll try my luck later in the gaming forum. Thanks. =3


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

I know there arent any anthro dragons in this game, but there are loads of dragons.  Its called 'Lair'.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jul 1, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> I know there arent any anthro dragons in this game, but there are loads of dragons.  Its called 'Lair'.



More info please? =3


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

Umm... its on PS3, you fly a dragon and kill the bad guys, ive seen some pics of it on IGN.  Reallly cool looking, but for shame i have no PS3.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, Garr in Breath of Fire 3 looked kinda like a dragon anthro.

Plus, dragons were a main plot point in those games.


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jul 1, 2007)

AH yes, Breath of Fire. I would have used it but sadly only Garr is an anthro, though a couple of draggies in BOF 4 did look like anthros. I'll look them up. I wonder who else?


----------



## Quaidis (Jul 1, 2007)

BAH!  I was going to bring up Bof and the Garr character.  Didn't get there fast enough, I guess =P that was the best game series out there ever... Though 5 sorta sucked.  But Ryu could also take on the form of a dragon, specially in game 3. =D


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, it's what I meant with BOF4: IMHO it has the coolest draggies. >


----------



## Bloodangel (Jul 1, 2007)

Lol, if you want to use the term "anthro" loosely, you could always go with Ridley from Metroid. Thats getting fairly desperate though.


----------



## CodArk2 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmm...Gray from Atelier Iris 2 is an anthro dragon( a sexy one too*murr*), Apehlion from Radiata Stories is also an anthro dragon


----------



## Dragoninja (Jun 16, 2008)

Bleu - Shining force
Flammy - Mana series
Larc (Wolf/dragon) - Legend of Mana
Lazarus - Shining Tears
Dratti - Disgaea
Dang it, I can't think of any more. =(


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 16, 2008)

There is Spyro (surprised no one mentioned him!), Cael in Dragon Rage (PS2), and that's all I can think of of dragons that haven't been mentioned.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 16, 2008)

Magma Dragoon from Megaman X4


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 16, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There is Spyro (surprised no one mentioned him!)


Someone did actually, only briefly though....

The original Spyro trilogy had some anthro dragons in.
Can't for the life of me remember their names. <(x_x)>


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 16, 2008)

Weren't there draconians in one of the D&D-based computer games? Those were anthro dragons.


----------



## railroad (Jun 17, 2008)

mmm let me seee

bleu-from shining force
all the dragon playable characters from shining force 1 and 2 
all the dragons rom breath of the fire series 
grey from atelier iris
the yellow chinese dragon from pop'n music 
the chinese dragon from dinasty game 
actually i dont renember....!!! >_>


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2008)

My knowledge of such characters is admittedly limited, but Zak from Landstalker (Sega Genesis) is an anthropomorphic winged reptile (good luck finding anything on him, though).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 17, 2008)

What about Bahamut from the Final Fantasy series?


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 17, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What about Bahamut from the Final Fantasy series?



The summons tend to get a makeover every game though.

Only one where I think he was noticeably antrho was 10


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jun 27, 2008)

Champions of Krynn for the Commodore 64 had plenty of draconians, dragon men created from corrupted dragon eggs. In addition to large amounts of generic minions, several of them were given unique names and were bosses as well!

Suddenly I feel old, I wonder why 

edit: the thought occurs that even way back then, I felt like I identified more with the draconians than with the human heroes. Perhaps I should have taken the hint at the time as to where I truly belonged!


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Jun 27, 2008)

Anthro dragons? Try Altered Beast and Fighting Masters (for Sega Genesis)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 27, 2008)

I would say American Dragon for the DS, but I never played the game. And also Jake annoys me.


----------

